# Music covers as good as or better than the originals



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a couple of my favorites;

[youtube]nir2EtmRr3Q[/youtube]

[youtube]vsvlsuLau5c[/youtube]

^ that one's freaking awesome!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;JBlFxMQ0UnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBlFxMQ0UnE[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jul 5, 2012)

So sometime in he 90's I got hempilation 1 cd, later I got hempilation 2 cd.... I don't remember which songs from which cd but I think 30 days was from 2 LOL nvrmind the video shows this is from 2

Humble Pie cover..

.[video=youtube;0A2IstE6Pes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A2IstE6Pes[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jul 5, 2012)

Steppenwolf cover

[video=youtube;ul71nccGU6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul71nccGU6s[[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;_-0MXklxHlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0MXklxHlQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2012)

This is...

... most impressive:

[video=youtube_share;r28LLqyXBKs]http://youtu.be/r28LLqyXBKs[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

Tool Covering Led Zeppelin No Quarter 

[video=youtube_share;Hc00VeB1viQ]http://youtu.be/Hc00VeB1viQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2012)

"_*Shallow Be Thy Name*_" - RHCP - bass cover

Like his username says, this dude *rocks*!

[video=youtube_share;NE2ZznVtzlA]http://youtu.be/NE2ZznVtzlA[/video]


----------



## HotCheetos (Nov 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;LEPwpNw7Oeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEPwpNw7Oeo[/video]


----------



## LJ6 (Nov 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is...
> 
> ... most impressive:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;r28LLqyXBKs]http://youtu.be/r28LLqyXBKs


[video=youtube;dBFNpb3QYEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBFNpb3QYEs[/video]

The pianist from dream theater


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Nov 16, 2012)

Peach cover

[video=youtube;nqJIZMVP1aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqJIZMVP1aA[/video]


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;7yDZlzbjelM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yDZlzbjelM[/video] Even if you hate ICP, this is a badass song


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Nov 20, 2012)

PuffTheStoneyDragon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjVGJ3YFDc8 This forum Rocks! Is this a joke or does this really exist? On the go smokeless Pipe. http://www.ezlitepipe.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=18


stop spaming douche


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 21, 2012)

dirtnap411 said:


> [video=youtube;7yDZlzbjelM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yDZlzbjelM[/video] Even if you hate ICP, this is a badass song


Way to turn a terrible song into something pretty cool


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;R0Jb2KTYGWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0Jb2KTYGWU[/video]


----------



## HotCheetos (Nov 21, 2012)

Anthrax is the best cover band in metal. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v-noWRu-bE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;8v-noWRu-bE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v-noWRu-bE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-twOjwBORwg]http://youtu.be/-twOjwBORwg[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Nov 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Way to turn a terrible song into something pretty cool


i make sure to ignore anything and everything that ICP has created.


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;k0zy0lqpOyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zy0lqpOyc[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;W8epSdXPco0]http://youtu.be/W8epSdXPco0[/video]

Great harmonies between the lead singer and the female...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 23, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Here's a couple of my favorites;
> 
> [youtube]nir2EtmRr3Q[/youtube]


I can only think of this whenever I hear linger now...

[video=youtube_share;AoDS-TQinwo]http://youtu.be/AoDS-TQinwo[/video]


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/lPOwQvk3C9c
really abstract and powerful. of the best the 70's has to offer.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2012)

There are so many great covers out there. This is one of my favourite songs covered by many bands. I also like the Grateful Dead version. An Ottis Redding cover :

[video=youtube_share;RchC6cNUAfE]http://youtu.be/RchC6cNUAfE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 24, 2012)

Better than the original 
[video=youtube_share;7lZCOu11j3U]http://youtu.be/7lZCOu11j3U[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 24, 2012)

The same can be said for this one
[video=youtube_share;YV4oYkIeGJc]http://youtu.be/YV4oYkIeGJc[/video]


----------



## SimonD (Nov 24, 2012)

Simon


----------



## C3Pgro (Nov 25, 2012)

tool-no quarter


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> The same can be said for this one
> [video=youtube_share;YV4oYkIeGJc]http://youtu.be/YV4oYkIeGJc[/video]



Awesome video! I had no idea that was a cover. Been one of my favorite songs since around 05


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Pad...it was originally done by Genesis
[video=youtube_share;zU9lv_WqK6k]http://youtu.be/zU9lv_WqK6k[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;BHRyMcH6WMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRyMcH6WMM[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 26, 2012)

Cake has a whole B-sides and rarities album of just covers
[youtube]plsgwy02Y4A[/youtube]
[youtube]IDJgwUeW7_k[/youtube]
[youtube]Us4PJgunZx8[/youtube]


----------



## mcrandle (Nov 26, 2012)

*Foo Fighter cover of Gary Newman's "Down in the Park"*

[video=youtube;IAK22yVyDaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=IAK22yVyDaI[/video]


----------

